# Vietnamese Mudskippers $9.99 July 2-8 @BA's Thornhill (180 Steeles Ave West)



## JohnyBGood (May 27, 2011)

I debated whether or not to post after my pick of the week of all the BA sales was pointed out to be bad last time, but these Mudskippers are awesome!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I don't know if they are the same, but local supermarket have Mudskippers for $9.99 per pound


----------



## JohnyBGood (May 27, 2011)

These are the guys I'm talking about:






I hope I didn't post a bad price, again. To me $9.99 seems very good for something so unique. Although, you'd have to dedicate a tank to them to give them the necessary ramp, etc.


----------



## JohnyBGood (May 27, 2011)

The Japanese version:


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

OMG, I had Mudskippers years ago, they are sooooo AWESOME! I wish I had an available tank! 

Anyone interested, do your research before you buy!!!


----------

